# مشروع تصميم روضة اطفال -



## تفيدة (23 يونيو 2006)

لقد احببت ان اعرض عليكم مشروعي لمادة تصميم ثلاثة .. و ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ولا الومكم ان لم يعجبكم لانة لم يكن لدي الوقت الكافي لاكمال اظهاره فقد قطعوا علينا الكهرباء 
ارجوا ان تكونوا صريحين


----------



## ابن البلد (23 يونيو 2006)

أكثر من رائع , مبتكر ويشير الى موهبة . الله يحميكي


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (23 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة مشروعك رائع وجميل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (23 يونيو 2006)

مشروع جميل بجد عاجبني الترابط بين الكتل في التغطيه وتكامل الواجهات 
تمام عليكي 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## arch_fatma (23 يونيو 2006)

تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المعماري (23 يونيو 2006)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك....
اذا كان هذا المشروع (تصميم 3)
فهو يستحق الامتياز......
فاأكثر ماشد انتباهي طريقة معالجة اضاءة الممرات ..... والتظليل السقفي .....


----------



## عربي حر (19 يوليو 2006)

صور جميلة وتصميم جميل ينمو من عقلية فذه بارك الله فيكي


----------



## ابن البلد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشروع جميل يذكرني بحضانتي يوم كنت صغيرا , كنت أغني كم جميلا لو بقينا أصدقاء .


----------



## ابن البلد (4 أكتوبر 2006)

تفيدة أبعثيلي ملف الحضانة على اوتوكاد مرة اخرى
الاول انمحى مع اللي انمحوا


----------



## أعدادي فنون جميلة (9 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sirin (3 مايو 2007)

والله كان ودي أشوفهم .. بس الصور ما ااااا فتحت


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

مافتحت عندى الصور انشالله يكون مشروع ممتاز بالتوفيق .


----------



## sirin (3 مايو 2007)

نريد حلاااااااااااااا ...


----------



## ام المؤمنين (17 مايو 2007)

الصور مش بتفتح


----------



## ام المؤمنين (17 مايو 2007)

ياريت تحاولى تدخليها ثانى


----------



## joood2004 (18 مايو 2007)

لا يوجد صور


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ميس معمارية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن ترجعي تنزليه لانه مش منزل عندي


----------



## ابو هدير (12 ديسمبر 2008)

.....li can not see any picture


----------



## mohammad mistarehi (21 مارس 2009)

الصور مو راضيه تفتح عندي اذا بتقدري تبعتيهم على 
e_mail([email protected])
عشان محتاجهم بسرعه اذا سمحتي


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

الصور ما عم تظهر 
يا ريت اتشوفون اش الحل


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

الصور ما عم تظهر 
يا ريت اتشوفون اش الحل


----------



## nouria (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم لكن الصور لم تفتح


----------



## المخطط محمد (7 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## karmani (12 مايو 2009)

الصور ما عم تظهر 
يا ريت اتشوفون اش الحل


----------



## زينة زين (22 مايو 2009)

للاسف الصور ما فتحت
يا ريت لو اغلبك تبعتيهم مرة تانية
مشكورة اختي


----------



## raghad (22 مايو 2009)

بالفعل كان عاجبني اشوف تصميمك للروضة بس حالي حال كم زميل في الموقع مفتحت الصور عندي!!!مع الاسف
ياريت تقدري تبعثيها مرة لخ وتسلم ايديك مقدما


----------



## da7mooo (30 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة باسرع وقت انا عندي مشروع روضة أطفال و محتاج مقاسات صحيحة للمشروع باسرع وقت دورت في النفرتو ما لقيت


----------



## الحمد لله_2009 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

وينهم؟؟؟؟ مو راضي يظهر عندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sherif-lion (28 سبتمبر 2009)

تفيدة قال:


> لقد احببت ان اعرض عليكم مشروعي لمادة تصميم ثلاثة .. و ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ولا الومكم ان لم يعجبكم لانة لم يكن لدي الوقت الكافي لاكمال اظهاره فقد قطعوا علينا الكهرباء
> ارجوا ان تكونوا صريحين


 مشكوووووووووووووورووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## nehad66 (4 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## هو ربي (7 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا انا مو مبن عندي لا مشروع الروضة ولا صورو


----------



## محمود السيف (10 أبريل 2010)

Thank UUUUUU


----------



## samir hammani (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*de mourad*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## raghad (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت لو استطيع التعليق على موضوعك لكن مع الاسف الصور لا تظهر عندي 
موفقة باذن الله


----------



## the_rock2002 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا شغل ممتاز ومبدعوموفقك


----------



## iman s (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## الازرق اليماني (10 ديسمبر 2010)

والله كان بنفس اشوف المشروع بس ما شوفت شي


----------



## جوليا سيد (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aobd2010 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## night-knight (28 نوفمبر 2011)

وووووووووين الصووووور؟


----------



## غادة خالد حسين (29 نوفمبر 2011)

like


----------



## eng.nanno88 (4 فبراير 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khabdo (27 فبراير 2012)

:12:mrciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## خلود خضور (17 مارس 2012)

مميز


----------



## socar (21 مارس 2012)

اللة يوفقق


----------



## ouzbair (28 يناير 2013)

merci


----------



## تيسير رضا (15 مارس 2013)

فييين الصور


----------



## sahand (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## yasmin khlifat (22 نوفمبر 2014)

الصور مش مبينيين !


----------

